# SPL NUMBERS



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Trying out some new topics....

What have you read on the meter, if you have ever metered your system, tell us.
What meter? Recorded on dash? Floorboard? Burp or music? With what brand subs/amps? In what kind of car/suv?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

SS 1-2 Blazer 171+ certified Termlab sealed up on the dash 2 9515 tri coils 12 RF 1500/1501bd burp

96 Impala 156.7 Termlab sealed on the dash 2 9515s 2 T3000 burp (from the trunk/no wall app)

80 Impala 149.9 Bassrace 2 Modified SX 15s vr 2000d (not sure how loose/tight the mic was)

84 Cutlass 2 Treo SSX 15 153.2 burp 2 vr2000ds termlab sealed up at dash (voltage dropped to 10.3-10.5v)


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 19 2007, 07:14 PM~8137702
> *SS 1-2 Blazer 171+ certified Termlab sealed up on the dash 2 9515 tri coils 12 RF 1500/1501bd burp
> 
> 96 Impala 156.7 Termlab sealed on the dash  2 9515s 2 T3000 burp (from the trunk/no wall app)
> ...


171 ??? Daaaamn!!!!

Good numbers!!


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

highest I hit was low 140s in a 91 caprice wagon 2 auiobahn aw1205qs 5 cubes ported and a jbl 601.1 amp was bout to step up to 2000w rms but got jacked


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I know it isn't crazy numbers like some of you....but I hit 146.9 with 2 boston pro 12's and 2 ppi amps....(spacing on the model number right now) in a 98 gmc jimmy, was the cleanest bass I have ever had! 

Ended up getting rid of that for 2 power punch hx2 12's and got into kicker amps after that! But stopped doing comps!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I DID 142 BACK IN LIKE 1993. AT THAT TIME I WAS ONE OF THE PLAYERS, BUT I WAS MORE INTO STEREO THEN BOOMING. ALOT HAS CHANGED SINCE THEN ALSO. I DID 129 WITH MY 79 CADILLAC WITH 2-8" SOLO BARIC SUBS WITH A 600 WATT AMP. MIC ON THE WINDSHIELD


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

I did 154db in my 87 towncar. I had 2 15" memphis subs and a classic rf punch [email protected] with bass boost halfway.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 20 2007, 05:19 PM~8142850
> *I did 154db in my 87 towncar. I had 2 15" memphis subs and a classic rf punch [email protected] with bass boost halfway.
> *


 :scrutinize: what mic


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 20 2007, 04:19 PM~8142850
> *I did 154db in my 87 towncar. I had 2 15" memphis subs and a classic rf punch [email protected] with bass boost halfway.
> *


bunk ass mic/outlaw/portwars or Im calling bullshit :scrutinize:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 20 2007, 05:48 PM~8143049
> *bunk ass mic/outlaw/portwars or Im calling bullshit :scrutinize:
> *


audio control and smacked the mic on the port wall


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 20 2007, 09:27 AM~8141236
> *I know it isn't crazy numbers like some of you....but I hit 146.9 with 2 boston pro 12's and 2 ppi amps....(spacing on the model number right now)  in a 98 gmc jimmy, was the cleanest bass I have ever had!
> 
> Ended up getting rid of that for 2 power punch hx2 12's and got into kicker amps after that! But stopped doing comps!
> *


Those are good numbers man! 146.9 isnt bad at all.....


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jun 20 2007, 03:20 PM~8143241
> *audio control and smacked the mic on the port wall
> *


That explains it!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 20 2007, 03:35 PM~8143319
> *Those are good numbers man! 146.9 isnt bad at all.....
> *



Thanks....I was pretty happy about it! Been tempted to get back into comps again....but I don't know of any local!


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 20 2007, 03:19 PM~8142850
> *I did 154db in my 87 towncar. I had 2 15" memphis subs and a classic rf punch [email protected] with bass boost halfway.
> *


I dont know what kind of mic it was. Im sure some of you know the people who did it. Steve cook from audio x did it for me. He put the mic on the dash. The subs were in the trunk. It was 2 power reference 15's in a sealed enclusure. Instead of the bass boost halfway, I would say it was closer to 3/4 of the way up on the amp. I had a blaupunkt cd player. 50 watts x4. I had the sub volume and bass boost all the way up on it. It hit hard!


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

It only hit a 148db in my buddies sonoma with a crossfire 600 watt amp?????? I sold him my subs and box.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jun 21 2007, 02:14 AM~8145886
> *It only hit a 148db in my buddies sonoma with a crossfire 600 watt amp?????? I sold him my subs and box.
> 
> 
> ...


sealed enclosure? :scrutinize:


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep, thats what I said! Hits like a mother! My buddies sonoma doesnt hit near as hard even with the crossfire 600 with bass all the way up. Thats why I love the old rf. It had my subs pushed to the limit. This box was built perfect for these subs. It was built by steve cook also. My buddy cant keep a rear view mirror in the truck.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

165 with two 13.5 w7s on two jl 1000s with a 230 amp alt...2 optima batteries...then i totaled the car and sold it all.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supermanmike1220_@Jun 22 2007, 10:38 AM~8155053
> *165 with two 13.5 w7s on two jl 1000s with a 230 amp alt...2 optima batteries...then i totaled the car and sold it all.
> *


damn! 165? On what mic?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supermanmike1220_@Jun 22 2007, 12:38 PM~8155053
> *165 with two 13.5 w7s on two jl 1000s with a 230 amp alt...2 optima batteries...then i totaled the car and sold it all.
> *


as previously stated that score was on a bunk ass mic, in the port or is complete and total bullshit


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

not really sure what kind...my friend had one with him claiming that his system hit harder then mine (2 eclipse h2s on a eclipse 5000 in a 2006 ford f150) and it was held up in the back seat area...his hit around 156.


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 22 2007, 06:29 PM~8158001
> *as previously stated that score was on a bunk ass mic, in the port or is complete and total bullshit
> *


and frankly, i dont care if you think its bullshit...im a little too old to say shit on the internet to try and impress people. Its what the db meter read. Care less what you think noob.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supermanmike1220_@Jun 22 2007, 11:35 PM~8158838
> *and frankly, i dont care if you think its bullshit...im a little too old to say shit on the internet to try and impress people. Its what the db meter read. Care less what you think noob.
> *


stop whining bitch


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

Maybe if you would not try and sound like a know it all you would not look like a idiot. Who the fuck cares what my sound system hit on a meter? seriously? Does it bother you that much that you had to make a reply crying about it?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supermanmike1220_@Jun 23 2007, 12:03 AM~8158944
> *Maybe if you would not try and sound like a know it all you would not look like a idiot. Who the fuck cares what my sound system hit on a meter? seriously? Does it bother you that much that you had to make a reply crying about it?
> *


theres no point in lying about shit chump..... o0o0o you are so cool with a madeup score :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supermanmike1220_@Jun 22 2007, 12:38 PM~8155053
> *165 with two 13.5 w7s on two jl 1000s with a 230 amp alt...2 optima batteries...then i totaled the car and sold it all.
> *


I WOULD HAVE TOO SEE THAT, I KNOW A GUY THAT WAS DOING 4 OF THOSE, AND HE WAS AT 158 DB IN A YUKON


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 23 2007, 09:46 AM~8160890
> *theres no point in lying about shit chump..... o0o0o you are so cool with a madeup score  :uh:  :uh:
> *


does it really bother you that much? seriously. if your gonna cry about it so mcuh then okay i scored 90 dbs, them w7s some junk.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supermanmike1220_@Jun 23 2007, 01:29 PM~8161399
> *does it really bother you that much? seriously. if your gonna cry about it so mcuh then okay i scored 90 dbs, them w7s some junk.
> *


then ur install must be pure shit


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

/sarcasm


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 19 2007, 06:14 PM~8137702
> *SS 1-2 Blazer 171+ certified Termlab sealed up on the dash 2 9515 tri coils 12 RF 1500/1501bd burp
> 
> 96 Impala 156.7 Termlab sealed on the dash  2 9515s 2 T3000 burp (from the trunk/no wall app)
> ...


I WANNA SEE PROOF OF THIS. ITS PRETTY HARD TO HIT ANYTHING ABOVE 160


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 23 2007, 03:43 PM~8162026
> *I WANNA SEE PROOF OF THIS. ITS PRETTY HARD TO HIT ANYTHING ABOVE 160
> *


you must not know much about db drag I take it


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

my homeboy petes yukon hit 148.7 at the lowcos show, using a dubbed cd and windows down.. not sure if that makes a difference or not??
heres a pic of his setup..


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

not a big fan of those speakers but i like your boys set up... he should have faced them wit a more angle to the back becaue right there the sound waves are just reflecting back toward the speakers and giving some cancelation..face them to the back and it gives the wave time to mature before it gets to your ears..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks for the advice, ill let homeboy know, he did it more for the streets than for show or db comps..


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 23 2007, 12:56 PM~8162075
> *you must not know much about db drag I take it
> *


YUOR RIGHT I DONT KNOW MUCH, IVE NEVER BEEN TO ONE BUT I HAVE KNOWLEDGE ON WHAT IT TAKES TO GET THOSE TYPE OF NUMBERS


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 23 2007, 02:10 PM~8162138
> *thanks for the advice, ill let homeboy know, he did it more for the streets than for show or db comps..
> *


im not claiming to know it all but i just know thats why you dont face speakers to the front and why you never face speakers toward eacother the waves cancel out and dont have enough time to form...especially with 15s


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 23 2007, 02:04 PM~8162106
> *my homeboy petes yukon hit 148.7 at the lowcos show, using a dubbed cd and windows down.. not sure if that makes a difference or not??
> heres a pic of his setup..
> 
> ...


dubbed cd degrades the sound quality....so yes it makes a difference. But thats a pretty nice setup....for looks I'd take it?

Ported?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 23 2007, 04:04 PM~8162106
> *my homeboy petes yukon hit 148.7 at the lowcos show, using a dubbed cd and windows down.. not sure if that makes a difference or not??
> heres a pic of his setup..
> 
> ...


its easier to pressurize the cabin with the windows down, if everything was closed up he would lose 3-5decibals easy


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 23 2007, 04:42 PM~8162256
> *YUOR RIGHT I DONT KNOW MUCH, IVE NEVER BEEN TO ONE BUT I HAVE KNOWLEDGE ON WHAT IT TAKES TO GET THOSE TYPE OF NUMBERS
> *


appearently you dont know shit about competition systems
2 Digital Designs 9515's tri coils (that means three voice coils) 
6 Rockford Fosgate 1500bds per sub 
16v electrical system 
2 300amp alts 
24 16v batteries
22-25^ft wall (cant remember texactly this ride was from several years ago)

this is the exact setup that was transplanted into my S10 after I totalled the blazer


----------



## Bone. (Jun 3, 2007)

i hit 150.7 on a termlab in DB drag with 3kw and 2 RE sx 18's in about 18.5 cubes in my old golf....


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bone._@Jun 24 2007, 02:25 AM~8164889
> *i hit 150.7 on a termlab  in DB drag with 3kw and 2 RE sx 18's in about 18.5 cubes in my old golf....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

nothing to cheer about but...i hit 138 on the termlab this weekend
2 12" audiobahn's
audiobahn 1200hct amp

im not into it for comps either..just for street beat


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i hit a 142.something with three diamond d3 12"s, each had its own pioneer 760 watt amp bridged. did a 138 even with one 18" fi Q series and a rockford 800a2 bridged. the 18" is louder than the 12"s though, the car flexs twice as much as it use to.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Jun 25 2007, 07:30 PM~8173888
> *nothing to cheer about but...i hit 138 on the termlab this weekend
> 2 12" audiobahn's
> audiobahn 1200hct amp
> ...


all that amp for nothing :biggrin: 


my 138 was in a 2 cube sealed box at 300 watts


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 24 2007, 12:16 AM~8163858
> *appearently you dont know shit about competition systems
> 2 Digital Designs 9515's tri coils (that means three voice coils)
> 6 Rockford Fosgate 1500bds per sub
> ...


nice set up
:0


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jun 26 2007, 01:39 AM~8174840
> *all that amp for nothing  :biggrin:
> my 138 was in a 2 cube sealed box at 300 watts
> *


and your point being what? :biggrin: 
i dont give a shit about comps anyway


----------



## Fordguy545 (Oct 15, 2006)

I hit 134 on a termlab in bassrace in my pickup. Blowthrough with two old ass legacy 12's and a 600W 4 channel jensen amp. The guy who did the test was impressed with how it did. It got stepped up to 4 american bass 12's powered by two of their 1000 w amps that hasn't been tested but is a hell of a lot louder


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Damn.....someone should get the most bullshit speaker out there a go for SPL till they burn and see what they hit.

:biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 3 2007, 10:23 PM~8230475
> *Damn.....someone should get the most bullshit speaker out there a go for SPL till they burn and see what they hit.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


friend of mine did 158ish with 4 legacy subs and 8 memphis st1000d's few yrs ago


----------



## joakwin (Dec 27, 2003)

158.8 with 2 18's and 4400 watts on the a/c meter with a 260amp alt and 2 red tops in a 12cube box after

voltaged dropped down to 11volts, i need more bats bad


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 3 2007, 09:15 PM~8230893
> *friend of mine did 158ish with 4 legacy subs and 8 memphis st1000d's few yrs ago
> *


DAMN! PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN....JK.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 4 2007, 04:06 PM~8234848
> *DAMN! PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN....JK.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


this was well before the pics or it didnt happen law


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supermanmike1220_@Jun 23 2007, 03:06 PM~8162120
> *not a big fan of those speakers but i like your boys set up... he should have faced them wit a more angle to the back becaue right there the sound waves are just reflecting back toward the speakers and giving  some cancelation..face them to the back and it gives the wave time to mature before it gets to your ears..
> *


lmao wrong, if he woulda aimed them straight up they would've hit a higher number then "angling" them even more :roflmao:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 3 2007, 09:23 PM~8230475
> *Damn.....someone should get the most bullshit speaker out there a go for SPL till they burn and see what they hit.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lol, trust me iots been done many a time.....take a sony explode for example, pure shitty ass sub imo, wouldn't touch one with a 10 foot pole, but someone took one single 12" and hit a 150.5
http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=9301&hl=sony


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

145, 4-12"s, in the back of a rodeo


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

139.9 3 12" crossfire dbs w/memphis 1000d in a truck box in an el camino, db drag back in like 01 or 02, it was good enough for street 3-4 1st place, i was happy with it, lol....

Had a good freind (rip ed) that had a wall of 12 10 inch crossfire dbs powered by 3 cfa1000d and hit like 149.6 in db drag.... good time high school was


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

152.4 db. lookin to get rid of the CVX's and jump into FI. 240 amp alternator, 2 kinetic batteries, work in progress.


----------



## suiside62 (Mar 11, 2007)

All of you posers claiming to hit 155 db and higher are hilarious. The world record is 180.5 and some guy said he hit 171 with a pair of DD 9515`s BULLSHIT With the wattage and setup you are lucky to get 152 on the dash. I do this for a living DD are strong subs but not 171 material I'm sorry. Needless to say unless you own your own mic there is no way of telling how accurate that thing is. The meter might have said 171db but you know we can tip the scales and start you at neg DB or pos DB most shops add Db to your existing db's so you buy moreshit from them. BUt to hit a 171 you have to be Alan Dante not many people can do this because they dont have the know how to build the box or the money to fund it. Yes he did get the record with a DD 18' sub it can be done but he was running 26,000 watts to it. So this guy is greatly underpowered to hit a 171. Everyone else in the 140's and 150's are feasable it is possible to hit a 156 with 2 13 w7's I have seen it but its pretty hard. Once you get passed 150 its hard to get those extra dbs. I am not hatin on anyone just dont lie about it. I am sorry 171 would have shattered glass.


Oh yeah dumbass before you start criticizing other people find out what you are talking about. DD 9515's do not have 3 voice coils they are triple stacked magnets. What do get when you run 3 voice coils parrallel or in a series ?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

link the sheet, go ahead and kill this before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by suiside62_@Oct 1 2007, 02:53 AM~8905191
> *All of you posers claiming to hit 155 db and higher are hilarious. The world record is 180.5 and some guy said he hit 171 with a pair of DD 9515`s BULLSHIT With the wattage and setup you are lucky to get 152 on the dash. I do this for a living DD are strong subs but not 171 material I'm sorry. Needless to say unless you own your own mic there is no way of telling how accurate that thing is. The meter might have said 171db but you know we can tip the scales and start you at neg DB or pos DB most shops add Db to your existing db's so you buy moreshit from them. BUt to hit a 171 you have to be Alan Dante not many people can do this because they dont have the know how to build the box or the money to fund it. Yes he did get the record with a DD 18' sub it can be done but he was running 26,000 watts to it. So this guy is greatly underpowered to hit a 171. Everyone else in the 140's and 150's are feasable it is possible to hit a 156 with 2 13 w7's I have seen it but its pretty hard. Once you get passed 150 its hard to get those extra dbs. I am not hatin on anyone just dont lie about it. I am sorry 171 would have shattered glass.
> Oh yeah dumbass before you start criticizing other people find out what you are talking about. DD 9515's do not have 3 voice coils they are triple stacked magnets. What do get when you run 3 voice coils parrallel or in a series ?
> *


LMFAO you really have no clue at all... 

1.) All my 170 + scores were during the 00 + 01 DB Drag seasons in my SS 1-2 vehicle and (with 9515s and later 99's)on the old termlab. If you had half a brain and weren't 17yr old kid that knew more than what you read on TP you would know that DD made the tri coil 95/99s as part of a test but stopped due to there not being any extensive gains in spl over the standard dvc's. Since a tri coil is thicker the gap plate has to have a wider gap which in turn looses magnetic flux. The extra windings in the gap did not make up for the coil weight, loss of efficiency. That coupled with added costs involved in producing a tri coil version caused the lack of major demand for them and put an end to their production. L

2.) You claim to do this for a living and say DD's are strong subs but not 171 material :uh: Sorry but there is a reason why every sub be it spl or daily oriented is compared to DD 95/99 and why they just about all fall by the wayside. Do some homework and see how many state/local/world records were set and broken by DD subs and come back to talk with me. 

And hitting 171 doesnt guarantee glass to shatter, there are alot of other factors involved to break glass...and yes I own my own termlab and I know how accurate it is in comparison to dbSteve's mic

edit DD went away fromt he triple stack magnets for a series or two and went back, I believe it was the E +F series. I never once said I ran my coils in series or parallel.... I stapped a pair of amps to EACH VOICE COIL dumbass... get some fucking reading comprehension


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 1 2007, 02:43 PM~8908971
> *LMFAO you really have no clue at all...
> 
> 1.)  All my 170 + scores were during the 00 + 01 DB Drag seasons in my SS 1-2 vehicle and (with 9515s and later 99's)on the old termlab.  If you had half a brain and weren't  17yr old kid that knew more than what you read on TP you would know that DD made the tri coil 95/99s as part of a test but stopped due to  there not being any extensive gains in spl over the standard dvc's.  Since a tri coil is thicker the gap plate has to have a wider gap which in turn looses magnetic flux. The extra windings in the gap did not make up for the coil weight, loss of efficiency. That coupled with added costs involved in producing a tri coil version caused the lack of major demand for them and put an end to their production.  L
> ...


Damn, Pitbullx delivers another.................


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

where's the pause button?, i wanna pop some popcorn :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 1 2007, 06:25 PM~8910081
> *where's the pause button?, i wanna pop some popcorn :biggrin:
> *


i'll bring the beer if you got a big enough bag....lol


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have seen dd perform close to that well


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

Ive hit atleast 165db, because I have twenty-two 6.5 inch Pepboys bass tubes. All connected to my 4000 watt Lanzar amp! I have 22 of these:










My friend has 4 18" Lanzar subs on a 4000 watt Lanzar amp and Im louder than him!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_F_C_@Oct 2 2007, 10:41 AM~8915504
> *Ive hit atleast 165db, because I have twenty-two 6.5 inch Pepboys bass tubes. All connected to my 4000 watt Lanzar amp! I have 22 of these:
> 
> 
> ...


pics or it didn't happen! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 2 2007, 01:50 PM~8915558
> *pics or it didn't happen!  :biggrin:
> *












The other tubes are facing the other side! :cheesy:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

good enough for me!


----------

